# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2015- Οι πρωτοι απόγονοι

## poulis62

Καλησπέρα
θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας τα νεα μου πουλια
Έχω εξωτερική εκτροφή
9 ζευγάρια
Ξεκίνησα σταδιακά προετοιμασία από μέσα Γενάρη
έχω ήδη 8 μικρά 35 ημερών περίπου
4 -14 ημερων 
ενα 10 ημερων 
6 -6 ημερων
και περιμενω αυριο εκκολαψη απο δυο ζευγαρια
6 και 5 αυγα αντιστοιχα
ενα ζευγαρι 2 αυγα 2 ημερων
και ενα χωρις αυγα

Τα ζευγάρια μου
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pssfi8xrik.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psskxppq3n.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psu1gcz3bl.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psajrpjfgj.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psakwuoo61.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psr6noopxl.jpg


http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psg2jqepq7.jpg




http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psqbdxkr6r.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psdlcafhi4.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psdd619mk6.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pscrqoy0ox.jpg


Τα μικρά Μαλινουα
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps33mdbw3j.jpg



http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps2xdivahx.jpg



Τα μικρα Τιμπραντο

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psok00risl.jpg


http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psgm6dufh5.jpg


και τα κοινά
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pszilh6bwy.jpg


http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps1syvj2cx.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pscmetlx3n.jpg

στην κλουβα

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps6w8llwyd.jpg

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pslfw2lnx6.jpg

----------


## stefos

Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα όλα! Ευχμαι καλοκλαρωτα όλα!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια !! να σου ζησουνε και να τα χαιρονται οι γονεις τους !!

ετσι να βλεπω ζωχους να γεμιζουν τα κλουβια !!!

Στις πορτες ,αντι για μονωτικη ταινια ,βαλε κομματια απο πλαστικες θηκες οπου θηλυκωνει μια αφισα ή λεπτο καναλι καλωδιου (το  μικροτερο μεγεθος ) .Ποτε ποτε ριχνε εντος της ταινιες και καμμια ματια για ψειρα ,γιατι αν υπαρχει ,θα την προτιμησει (καλο αυτο για να την βρισκεις ευκολα )

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο!! Μπραβο!! Μπραβο!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα 'ολα !! Μπράβο !

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραια ολα!!!Μπραβο!

----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία. Με το καλό να γεμίσουν κι'άλλο οι κλούβες (κλουβάρες) πτήσης.

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, πολλους και γερους νεοσσους.καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mparoyfas

πελλετ φορ έβερ αλλα χωρις σχαρα δεν θα το τολμουσα πολυ ωραια ολα καλη δυναμη ! τετοιε κλουβες θελω να βλεπω πολλα μπραβο για τους χωρους.

----------


## περος

πολυ ομορφα και περιποιημενα καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## G.T

πολυ ομορφα....να τα χαιρεσαι....και μεγαλοι χωροι....τελεια.....μια μικρη γκρινια μονο....αν δεν κανω λαθος σε μια κλουβα ειδα οτι εχεις παραπανω πατηθρες απο οτι πρεπει.....νομιζω δυο αντε τρεις το πολυ......να μπορουν να πετανε πιο ανετα τα κουκλια σου....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη!
πολύ ωραία όλα .. τακτοποιημενα !
Καλή συνέχεια !!

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι! :Youpi:

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα τους.
Μια ερωτηση, στα μικρα μαλινουα εχεις βαλε μανταλακια στην πατηθρα,γιατι;

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα τους να τα χαιρεσαι 
καλη συνεχεια και στα μικρα και στα ζευγαρακια

----------


## angelfarm

Εξαιρετικα φροντισμενα ....μπραβο κι απο εμενα ...

Στην 4η φωτογραφια φαινονται δυο θηκες τροφης .Η μια με λευκησκονη καιη αλλη με μπεζ ,τι ειναι?

----------


## poulis62

Νικόλα
εχω βαλει μανταλάκια γιατί τσακώνονταν
μόλις τα έβαλ α σταμάτησαν
τους χωρίζει νοητά το χώρο

----------


## poulis62

Angel 
η λευκή σκόνη είναι ασβέστιο χονδρόκοκκο
και ηπιο σκούρα φωσφορικό ασβέστιο
μόλις έχω νεοσσούς σταματώ το στρειδάλευρο

----------


## angelfarm

To στρειδαλευρο τι ειναι ? γιατι το χορηγεις.στα πτηνα και γιατι το σταματας μολις εχεις τους.νεοσσους ?το ασβεστιο και το φωσφορικο ασβεστιο το τρωνε κατα βουληση και πως μπορει καποιος να το ζητηση ?το προμηθευομαστε απο καταστημα με χημικα?
Σορρυ που βγαινω λιγο οφ τοπικ αλλα νομιζω θα ηταν χρησιμο για οσους δεν ξερουν να τα μαθουν :-)

----------


## poulis62

Το στρειδάλευρο είναι  αλεσμένα όστρακα 
έχω διαβάσει και το έχω παρατηρήσει και στα δικά μου ότι πειράζει τους νεοσσούς (σβολώνει στο στομάχι τους και πολλές φορές είναι μοιραίο)
το ασβεστιο και το φωσφορικο ασβεστιο το βάζεις ξεχωριστά ή στην αυγοτροφή
καλύτερα ξεχωριστά  για να τρώνε όσο χρειάζονται
Τα αγοράζω από pet shop και τα ζητάω ακριβώς έτσι
Δεν αναφέρω εταιρεία παρασκευής για ενόητους λόγους
ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη η αναφορα εταιριας που δεν εμπορευεται η ιδια στην λιανικη ,αλλα μονο σε χονδρικη σε εμπορους ,ειναι ελευθερη στο φορουμ  .Δηλαδη την μαρκα του προιοντος σαφεστατα και μπορεις να την αναφερεις ,οχι ομως και το καταστημα πωλησης του .

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο σου πολυ ομορφα τα εχεις και πολυ καλο φωτορεπορταζ εχεις κανει....

----------


## poulis62

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση
Χρησιμοποιώ προιόντα της Landmark Solids & Liquids
Φωσφορικό Ασβέστιο
Ασβέστιο Χοντρόκοκκο
Ξεχωριστά σε ταίστρες 

επίσης ασβέστιο Powder στην αβγοτροφή
επι τη ευκαιρία αν και είμαι εκτός θέματος να αναφέρω 
Χρησιμοποιώ και άλλα προιόντα της εταιρίας εμπλουτίζοντας την αυγοτροφή
(Ηλιαάλευρο-μαγιά μπύρας - αυγό σκόνη-ζεόλιθο-πρωτείνη σόγιας) με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα

----------


## poulis62

και η ζωη συνεχίζεται
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps6iflbfzn.jpg

24 ημερών


10 ημερών πριν το καθάρισμα  με τη μαμα

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pskatlijji.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psylfksogr.jpg






6 ημερων
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psauj97py0.jpg


επίσης έχω 3 τιμπραντο 14 ημερων
και 2 μαλινουα 14 ημερων
δεν τα παρουσιάζω γιατι μου συνεβη το εξης
στα μαλινουα μολις εβαλα τη νεα φωλια σε άλλη θέση και νήμα εστρωναν το νημα πανω  στην αρχικη φωλια
αλλαξα θεσεις και εφτιαξαν φωλιά στην καινουργια .
στα τιμραντο έκανα το ίδιο αλλα δεν πέτυχε
οπότε έβαλα τα μικρά σε νέα φωλιά σε άλλη θέση
και αφού καθάρισα την παλιά και την έβαλα στην αρχική θέση της μέσα με μια ωρα εφτιαξαν τη φωλιά και ηρέμησα
δεν ήθελα να τα αναστατώσω άλλο οπότε δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφίες

το ιδιο μου συνεβη πριν μερεσ σε ενα αλλο ζευγαρι με 2 μωρα 15 ημερων
οταν στοιβαζε το νημα στη φωλιά που ήταν τα μωρά μωρα δεν εδωσα τη σημασια που ισως θα επρεπε
γιατι πιθανολογω επειδή τα βρήκα νεκρά την άλλη μέρα ότι ηταν από ενέργεια της μανας επειδή ηθελε να φτιάξει εκί τη φωλιά

Επειδή αυτά ίσως είναι δικές μους αβάσιμες υποψίες ποια η γνώμη σας?

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

οι γονεις συχνοτατα θελουν ακριβως το ιδιο σημειο για να κανουν τη νεα φωλια .Μπορει να ριξουν εκτος τα μικρα ,αλλα δεν τα σκοτωνουν .Κατι αλλο θα εγινε

----------


## poulis62

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ
η διευκρίνηση σου μου έλυσε τις απορίες
επ'ευκαιρί να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλές σου 2 χρόνια τώρα
και το ότι έφθασα σε αυτό το σήμείο οφέιλεται σε μαγάλο βαθμό στη βοήθεια σου

----------


## jk21

να σαι καλα ,αλλα να περιμενεις και τη γνωμη και των αλλων .

τα ζευγαρακια που εχω ειναι λιγα και λεω οσα βλεπω σε κεινα κυριως

----------


## stefos

Το ζευγάρι σε εμένα ήθελε να βάλει φωλιά ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο με την παλιά , οποτε τα μετεφερα λίγο πιο εκεί τα πρωτα μικρά η μάνα ξανά έστρωσε φωλιά στο παλιό σημείο και όλα καλά ,είναι μια λεπτομέρεια που παίζει όμως πολύ μεγαλο ρόλο. Να χαίρεσαι τα μικρά σού!!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη να τα χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου

----------


## poulis62

γεια σας 
 η παρέα μεγαλώνει



20 ημερών περίπου


http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psew5carbu.jpg


18 ημερών τιβραδο

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...ps6v43dnhv.jpg

20 ημερων τιβραδο

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...psdlxhkld8.jpg

μαλινουα 20 ημερων



http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...pslgzb3jmi.jpg

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι να ειναι γερα

----------


## mparoyfas

να τα χαίρεσαι!! πολυ ωραία ολα, το μπροστά της 2ης φωτο;

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!Πολυ ομορφα ολα!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πανέμορφα. Να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ομορφουλιααααα ...
Λάμπουν!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## poulis62

Μάνο και Ελένη
το μπροστά της 2ης φωτογραφίας φαίνεται έτσι
γιατί το ξεπουπόύλιαζαν οι γονείς ( όπως κάνουν πολλά ζευγάρια όταν μεταβαίνουν από τη μία γέννα στην άλλη)πριν τα χωρίσω
απλώς το έκανανλίγο νωρίς σχετικά ,  όταν ήταν ακόμα στη φωλιά κια δεν μπορούσα νατο χωρίσω από τους γονείς γιατί θα ΄έμενε νηστικό

τώρα ξαναβγάζει πάλι 
νομίζω αυτό εννούσατε

----------

